# What colour is your cat's eyeshine?



## Zhondriela (May 7, 2010)

Tapetum lucidum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My cat has has light green eyes normally and vivid green reflectors.

My parents' cat though has yellow eyes but electric BLUE reflectors! Its very cool! 

I've seen cats with yellow and red reflectors as well. 

What colour eyeshine do your cats have?

Post pics if you have some!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I wasn't sure what color my kitten's had, so I went & took a bunch of pictures:

Pumpkin has golden eyes with specs of green normally, and her "eye-shine" is yellow and/or green or orangey depending on the angle

Simone has baby blue eyes with a hint of violet normally, and his "eye-shine" ranges from deep red to light orange

Photo overload....

Pumpkin









notice the eyes switched. Then her eyes turned reddish?
















Simone:

























They stopped cooperating after a while...


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting the Wiki article, I've always been fascinated with cat eyes. Minoune always closes her eyes in flash photography, and is always more concerned with playing with the the cord hanging from the camera rather than posing, but she has green eyes with yellow/gold eyeshine.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sully has blue eyes with red eye shine. I'm not sure about Ninja, I don't think I've ever taken a flash photograph of him.


----------



## Zhondriela (May 7, 2010)

swimkris, is Simone deaf? I have heard that pure white cats with blue eyes have a high incidence of deafness. 

Both of your cats are beautiful and Pumpkin has such a unique eyeshine! She's different in every picture!


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Neat and interesting! 

Here's one of Maxie when she's playing fetch! LOL I think her eyeshine is yellow then?


----------



## Zhondriela (May 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is so neat that she can play fetch! Maxie is such a cool cat! My kitty chases but she doesnt bring it back, especially not if its treats!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Zhondriela said:


> swimkris, is Simone deaf? I have heard that pure white cats with blue eyes have a high incidence of deafness.
> 
> Both of your cats are beautiful and Pumpkin has such a unique eyeshine! She's different in every picture!


No, Simone is not deaf. He is white, but also flame pointed. He is likely some kind of siamese mix, which means I get the gorgeous blue eyes without the hearing issues 

I was pretty surprised to see that Pumpkin's kept changing depending on the angle of the camera- I think the wiki mentioned that some cat's eyes do that.


----------

